# Yongnuo YN-560 Flashes



## cgipson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought a couple of Yongnuo YN-560 Flashes to have some extra lights for background, hair and rim lights. Strictly manual flashes... but they do have some neat features which I have tested and found they do work as claimed.

Primarily of interest to me was the claim of optical slave triggers that are compatible with (or ignore) Nikon's TTL preflash since I like working with CLS. This does work (in S2 mode). The S1 mode also does well as a normal non pre-flash optical slave.

Good light output... color seem comparable to the Nikon's that I have. 

Power controls are easy to use... as are the zoom controls (24 to 105).

Recycle times are reasonable, and this model has the capability of using an external battery pack also, although the connector is not compatible with the standard Nikon plug. Not sure what fits it.. looks like it might be the Canon plug.

It has fairly audible alerts for Ready, and during some mode changes also.

for a inexpensive flash... looks like it will do a good job for auxiliary lighting, or even as a main in manual mode.

thought this might be of interest to those who might need some extra light, without spending a ton of cash. I hope it is helpful.


----------



## KmH (Nov 13, 2011)

The smaller YN-460 II is a pretty good deal too. YONGNUO YN-460 Flash Speedlight for Canon Nikon Pentax

Here is the info on the YN-560  YONGNUO YN560 Flash Speedlite Adjustable Flash Speedlite Hot Shoe Bounce Flash for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus, Samsung Cameras


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, Keith... I forgot to post a link!


----------



## nickzou (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you guys! I've seen these things on eBay but was never sure about it. I'll probably get some just because they are cheap. Any idea how they compare to the Vivitar 285HV?


----------



## KmH (Nov 13, 2011)

The Vivitar 285HV cannot be triggered optically as a slave, and can't swivel, but has pretty good power. I used the 285HV's a lot. I only hbought the one YN-460 II to test it. In fact the YN-460 I do have still has the thin sheet of plastic over the red window on the front. I'll sell it to you for $40 plus the shipping to Ottawa.

But the 285HV has a thyristor and can do some things the Yongnuo lights can't. I've already sold the last of the 285HV's I had.

For info at Vivitar on the 285HV - 285-HV :: Flash with Zoom Thyristor :: Vivitar

Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2011)

Hobby has a lot to say about the YN flashes-all of it pretty good. However... I have actually been wondering what someone else might say! I have a few sigma's and I think a metz, but I broke one of my favorites not that long ago and I really do need to replace it. So... in the end... would you definitely recommend as a secondary?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 13, 2011)

It appears the GN of the YN-560 is less than the Vivitar 285,  GN58 @ ISO100, 105mm vs. GN140 @ ISO100, 105mm unless I'm looking at it wrong.  Seems  significant difference?


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Hobby has a lot to say about the YN flashes-all of it pretty good. However... I have actually been wondering what someone else might say! I have a few sigma's and I think a metz, but I broke one of my favorites not that long ago and I really do need to replace it. So... in the end... would you definitely recommend as a secondary?



I have only taken a few dozen shots with mine.. while testing them. Based on the Amazon reviews... looks like life expectancy is good, and they will do what I need. I will only be using them as extra lights anyway... mostly for light backgrounds. So I can't recommend them yet.. ask me a year from now! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> It appears the GN of the YN-560 is less than the Vivitar 285,  GN58 @ ISO100, 105mm vs. GN140 @ ISO100, 105mm unless I'm looking at it wrong.  Seems  significant difference?



true.. they are not as strong as the 285's.. but the other features made me decide on these (primarily the optical slave options).


----------



## nickzou (Nov 14, 2011)

So if I have (and I do) a cheap wireless trigger that only supports two receivers, if I have one of the receivers trigger the Yongnuo flash, can that Yongnuo flash trigger a second one that doesn't have a receiver?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 14, 2011)

nickzou said:


> So if I have (and I do) a cheap wireless trigger that only supports two receivers, if I have one of the receivers trigger the Yongnuo flash, can that Yongnuo flash trigger a second one that doesn't have a receiver?



The flash will fire from any other flashes light.  The Elinchrom studio light I just purchased does this too, although I'm still opting to fire it from a pocketwizard.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> I bought a couple of Yongnuo YN-560 Flashes to have some extra lights for background, hair and rim lights. Strictly manual flashes... but they do have some neat features which I have tested and found they do work as claimed.
> 
> Primarily of interest to me was the claim of optical slave triggers that are compatible with (or ignore) Nikon's TTL preflash since I like working with CLS. This does work (in S2 mode). The S1 mode also does well as a normal non pre-flash optical slave.
> 
> ...



I've been looking at these.  What are you using to get them to fire?  Do they fire through the CLS?  I think they are supposed to but only in manual?  Is that right?  Can you adjust their power output manually through the camera or do you have to manually adjust the power output on the flash itself?

Thanks.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a couple of Yongnuo YN-560 Flashes to have some extra lights for background, hair and rim lights. Strictly manual flashes... but they do have some neat features which I have tested and found they do work as claimed.
> ...



You can fire these with the optical slave (either normal slave or pre-flash compatible), or from a remote trigger (pocket wizard, etc..). On these... you would have to adjust the power on the flash itself. Not adjustable via CLS, or SU-800 or anything else as far as I know.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 14, 2011)

For the price of these flashes folks may find it OK to walk over to the flash and adjust it rather than stand there and tell CLW what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm so glad I went to manual flashes.  Usually takes me 2-3 test pops in a typical room for quick bounced settings" and I have the ambient/flash settings.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> For the price of these flashes folks may find it OK to walk over to the flash and adjust it rather than stand there and tell CLW what to do



I could not agree more which is why I'm looking at getting some.


----------

